
Yes, we might be sold say the Pirate Bay - zeedotme
http://thepiratebay.org/blog/164
======
kiba
They are trying to decentralize their operation so it will be more difficult
to take down the piratebay.

------
bcl
I do not see this as good news. tpb works. If it ain't broke, don't go mucking
about trying to fix it. If they think they can maintain control without
ownership they are seriously delusional. A company with a stock symbol is
beholden to its stock price, not idealism.

------
sant0sk1
TPB is down. Related to sell-out or just massive traffic due to the news?

~~~
gchucky
Neither, actually; according to [http://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bay-
closes-its-tracker-re...](http://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bay-closes-its-
tracker-removes-torrents-090630/), Pirate Bay is closing its tracker and will
some kind of third party tracker in place.

